# GT 15 Gas Turbines from Adolph Saurer



## JonQPublik (Oct 23, 2010)

I have two GT 15 Gas Turbines from Adolph Saurer. Both are equipped with pull starters. I know what's apparent from the net, my question is, does any one know more about these turbine engines, serial no.s 014 and 026? Original cost? Present value? Who might want or need them?



Live Free or Die! Because if you are not free you’re dead already!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 23, 2010)

Swiss built GT15 15HP (10KW) gas turbine engine. In 1966 it was the World's smallest production gas turbine engine.
Originally fitted to the Hansa HFB320 business jet.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 23, 2010)

...and entirely non-43 compliant I would guess.


----------



## turbine one (Mar 12, 2011)

hello , nice engines. I am a turbine collector. The engines from switzer land and produce 15 hp.


----------

